# Wye



## RJC (Nov 30, 2017)

Is anyone producing a wye in S gauge?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

No one make high rail S gauge wyes. Fast Tracks makes #4 through #8 wyes but they are for scale operation and the tallest rail profile available is Code 125. Gilbert trains will not operate reliably on Code 125, I tested it prior to construction of my layout.The .138 rail that MTH sells works fine. I purchased the Fast Tracks fixtures and tools, had them modified to accept the .138 rail then had all my turnouts hand made. If you only need a couple of turnouts self building them is an option. I needed 45 so professional help was my decision.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am confused. Does this mean that post war AF's will not run on Lionel Fastrack? I need a primer in rail sizes and codes. Any takers?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Similar but different names. Lionel FasTrack uses Code 138 rail and is designed for American Flyer, Gilbert or Lionel or AM or MTH. Fast Tracks is a different company that makes track for S scale operators They have Code 70 through Code 125 track, turnouts and crossings. All are designed for scale profile wheels. I simply used some of their jigs and tools modified to accept bigger rail for non scale use.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Fred, here is a more complete answer to your question. All the track below is intended for operation of Gilbert AF and newer high-rail equipment.
SHS, MTH, Lionel FasTrack and Fox Valley all use .138 (Code 138) rail.
American Models uses .148 rail.
American S Gauge uses .172 rail.
All the above are solid rail.
Gilbert, GarGraves and K-Line are .220 if memory serves me correctly. Since these are formed metal rather than solid rail the height above the ties can vary.
I hope this helps.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks Tom! Helps a lot. I have recently purchased some Lionel Fastrack to set up and tear down in my living room and I became worried that I had bought some incompatible track. Everything looks good now! However, I am shocked as to the price ot Fastrack turnouts...:thumbsdown: A siding will have to wait until I do a Mopac at the casino.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you have any Gilbert turnouts you can purchase the adapter pieces from Lionel. A lot cheaper that way.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AmFlyer said:


> If you have any Gilbert turnouts you can purchase the adapter pieces from Lionel. A lot cheaper that way.


Thanks Flyernut! All I can find are 5 inch straight transition pieces. To your knowledge, are there any curved or just the rail joiner pieces available?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I saw the price for FasTrack turnouts. Yep, right at 50 bucks for one. Too nice
for me. Last couple months I have acquired some lionel fasTrack for my O scale. No
turnouts though. I like it and it works great for a floor layout. I bought a lionel RTR
set with FasTrack from a member on the O scale forum. Then I bought some straight
pieces that was excess for a new layout. He was a O scale forum member also. I do
not know if FasTrack turnouts are any good for O or S. FasTrack or uniTrack turnouts
for HO are expensive and they are junk. Not reliable. That's what I have heard.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Only the straights that I know of.


----------

